# Best Ammo to operate an 1100



## ctkenc (Jun 9, 2009)

What have you found to be the best, most reliable Ammo to make your 1100 operate faithfully ? meaning no FTE, no FTF, no FT Load?
I fired my brand new 1100Tac-4 today using Remington "Gun Club" game loads, 7 1/2 ... firing at paper targets and had one failure to eject, causing also one failure to load the next round.

I'll only be using the Gun for "3 Gun matches" with 7 1/2 or 8 size shot ... maybe I need more drams of powder?


----------

